# Greenlawn



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

So drove by Greenlawn today after lunch. Water looked absolutely sexy, nice n green, decent flow, spotted a few real nice current seams that surely would hold some nice eyes (also saw a guy catch a couple in the 10min I was there).

Couple of shady characters on the north bank that looked a little suspect but I didn't think much of it. Then come back up to my car (on the South bank) and notice about a 1/2 dozen real, real shady characters back in the woods. As im getting into my car one of them starts asking me for a cigeratte etc. Told him I didn't smoke and he was ok about it but still, if it was after dark I would have felt unsafe to say the least. (to put it another way the only way I would have felt safe was if I was armed - and im a big guy)

Im posting this because i've read a few reports on here that said Greenlawn had been cleaned up and that it was alot safer now then it used to be. Sorry but judging by the characters I saw down there today it's still a really shady spot, which is sad because I know there are alot of fish down there 

Also stopped by the Dublin Rd lowhead dam and found that the homeless camps are back up again. Not only that but while I was there a Van with some sort of non-profit charity sticker on it's side showed up and appeared to give one of the homeless guys camping supplies . Isn't camping against the law in the City Of Columbus? Is it ethical for a charitable organization to promote/help people break the law?

Sorry for the rant it's just that both of those spots are known to produce good fish and both of them aren't utilized because of the problems with transients. Now we have charitable organizations adding to the problem by bringing them supplies so they can continue breaking the law. I dont have any problem with bringing food,clothing, etc but I swear to you this guy was walking away from this van with a brand new tent and cooking supplies!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for the heads up on greenlawn. Ive wanted to fish there for a long time but I refuse to come back to a broken into car. (happened to me at a quarry on the south side before) Or a broken into head! Just not worth it. I can only imagine how good the fishing is there at night. What a shame no one can fish it without putting themselves at risk.


----------



## Back-lash (Jul 7, 2009)

I think theyve totally turned a blind eye to the homeless dealings at greenlawn. i stop at the bp across the street every afte noon and it always looks like a park in the grass by the bridge with everyone hanging out drinking and taking turns haggling for change at the gas station.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Last I heard there was some big initiative to rid columbus of the riverfront homeless camps. I know when they rebuilt the Dublin Rd. lowhead they moved all of the homless in that camp into housing. Im almost certain they did the same thing @ Greenlawn....Now there back. Im sorry but these camps need to be torn down whenever they're spotted, and these charitable organizations that are helping them break the law need to have there funding cut. On one hand you have the police/rangers coming out and tearing down the camps, then you have some charity coming back out with camping supplies so the homeless can build them back up again. Those groups should be helping them find homes, not helping them commit crimes/trash public land.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Couldn't agree more guys. There are locations that are just scary as hell. I saw some homeless headed down below Griggs Dam the other night driving through the park. Walked right past all the police vehicles brazen as could be.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Stopped at the lowhead today on 33 in Grandview to get the line wet. Back in the woods you could see a huge tarp structure there as well. 

I bet the guy who was kayaking on south side of 670 today in one of those lakes seen some tents and what not on that point. If that guy reads this though, did you have any luck there? I have been on it once and from the trash and the camps I felt like I needed to carry my S&W.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> I can only imagine how good the fishing is there at night. What a shame no one can fish it without putting themselves at risk.


While the consumption quality of the fish @ greenlawn is poor/very poor the fishing there can be excellent. There is a targetable population of Muskie (some of them big) and a huge white bass run. Not to mention all the Saugeye/Sauger. Alot of the serious guys that fish it will tell you it's one of the best, if not the best spillway in central Ohio. Problem is you can't really fish it unless you're with another person...And even then you still have to worry about your vehicle(s).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Stopped at the lowhead today on 33 in Grandview to get the line wet. Back in the woods you could see a huge tarp structure there as well.


Yea I saw the guy coming out of that tarp-structure-thing. He went out to a van (that appeared to be from a charitable organization) and picked up a brand new tent and some cooking supplies. The City spent alot of money cleaning that dump up and moving all the homless out of that camp. Im sure they would be fuming if they knew non-profit organizations were helping the homeless "rebuild" that site...


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Who would we even contact about this? I know that one homeless camp is still down 23 below 270 and Columbus is darn well aware of that. So what is there to do?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

anyone wanna guess what the blue tarps are?

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Grandview+Heights,+OH&hl=en&ll=39.966974,-83.03345&spn=0.00338,0.007735&sll=39.194224,-84.724392&sspn=0.054679,0.123768&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=18"]Grandview Heights, OH - Google Maps[/ame]


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And the little strip adjacent to "Scioto Blvd" is what is causing 90% of the problems @ Greenlawn. I believe FOSR can chime in but I think at one point the city considered clear-cutting that area and putting a park in. Honestly, if they did clear cut that area and put a park in I would feel twice as safe, like there wouldn't be anywhere for suspicious people to hide. As it stands now the homeless more or less "own" that prime riverfront property...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And I also want to add that im not against the homeless nor helping them. However the people I saw @ Greenlawn appeared to be more on the side of drug addicts / Felons as opposed to "down on there luck" homeless people trying to get by...


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I think we'd all agree with you. If these charities want to help people get them medical help and in a facility. Don't encourage squatting that is against the law and makes lawabiding citizens very nervous.



acklac7 said:


> And I also want to add that im not against the homeless nor helping them. However the people I saw @ Greenlawn appeared to be more on the side of drug addicts / Felons as opposed to "down on there luck" homeless people trying to get by...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> And the little strip adjacent to "Scioto Blvd" is what is causing 90% of the problems @ Greenlawn. I believe FOSR can chime in but I think at one point the city considered clear-cutting that area and putting a park in. Honestly, if they did clear cut that area and put a park in I would feel twice as safe, like there wouldn't be anywhere for suspicious people to hide. As it stands now the homeless more or less "own" that prime riverfront property...


Yeah I looked into that area and the city council voted to "vacate" the area in the 1990s, meaning they pretty much shrugged it off. As you say, it's prime location.

I asked the city if we could do a cleanup there (we do one every April below the dam) but they beat me to it, then moved the concrete barriers so you can't drive back there and dump anymore.

That place WAS a park until I-71 was built. The sewer lids on Scioto Blvd are dated 1958. I know of at least one old concrete picnic table like you'd see in other parks, surrounded by mature trees and part of a camp with a shack.

I've said in other threads, I'll bet people have camped there since canal boats were tied up to trees on that bank.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a shame in an age when people are so concerned about the environment we can't even access it, take care of it, and most of all enjoy it. Pitiful.



FOSR said:


> Yeah I looked into that area and the city council voted to "vacate" the area in the 1990s, meaning they pretty much shrugged it off. As you say, it's prime location.
> 
> I asked the city if we could do a cleanup there (we do one every April below the dam) but they beat me to it, then moved the concrete barriers so you can't drive back there and dump anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd be willing to make some noise. Let me know when and where. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I told people a few years back that Greenlawn was shady and I was told I was over reacting. The last 2-3 times I have been to R&R on the way back through there is always 3 or 4 guys just hanging out there on Front and Greenlawn in the grass just looking like they are ready to get into something, I have wanted to fish the downtown area more but I really dont want to get myself in a jam..especially since my son fishes with me alot more now.


----------



## cornfedboy3 (Aug 29, 2006)

I understand fully the feeling of encountering these "shady characters" as I have felt this same caution at both of these locations, but a cell phone and a small bat can even the playing field! My wife works and serves many of these homeless and while there is a lot of alcoholism and mental illness among these populations, most of the violence or drama is peer to peer and elevated after dark in the camps.Personally , I wouldn't be at either of these spots after dark even if the homeless were not there,but that is me and I would advise you to just go with your gut. As for camping there, yes, illegal, but even if the police try to chase them out, where do they chase them. There are nowhere near enough available beds in the shelters and most require some form of sobriety, so they don 't go. The churchs and non-profits simply pratice compassion to keep them warm , dry, and fed where they know that they are. Times are hard, homelessness increases weekly, and they are beginning to include families that were employed and middle class at some recent time. It could happen to any of us. Sorry , don't mean to preach , but I weigh the idea that I am blessed to be able to work, eat and fish against the loss of a good fishing spot.Good luck when you hit these spots and post your results as we always appreciate it. Fish on!!!


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

Its a shame greenlawn can produce some nice fish....Iv caught sevral nice smallies and crapie there in the past few years...I definitely wont go down there unless i have my buddy on my hip lol....and i allways worrie about my car....I would love to see some changes there....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes guys...please do not fish Greenlawn!!! For your own safety!!!...... 

It's all a part of our Capital City fellas...it's not Dublin or UA, but it's a part of our "hometown". Most of the people down there wouldn't harm a fly. I wouldn't reccomend parking out of sight though. Make your vehicle highly visible to you and to people driving by, or park on the Metro Park side. Usually a ranger sitting in the lot. 

Also, I wouldn't say the quality of fish flesh (saugeye) is much worse below Greenlawn than it is below Griggs or O'sh...just sayin. At least according to OEPAs analysis.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice post cornfed


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear some guy named Joe has a boat he takes up there, below 5th ave. too..... maybe he has an open seat


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

When ever I fish at Greenlawn, or use the ramp at Greenlawn, I always leave the windows down and the doors unlocked. That way "they" think it is a set up, and also there is nothing to clean up if they do get into my truck.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I was sampling water along the Scioto in 2010, Greenlawn was my southernmost sampling site. I was there about once a week, and no one bothered me or my car. That place gets the double whammy with trash, both carried in and floated in.

I thought I would get the highest numbers for stuff dissolved in the water at Greenlawn, because so much city territory drains into it (including the whole Olentangy basin) but that's not what I got. Greenlawn ran rather low while the highest numbers of all were from Mill Creek and the main stem at Klondike, during low water in the summer. I suspect that's from the big feed operations.

For the dweebs among you:

http://sciotoriverfriends.org/monitoring/scioto_conductivity_2010.xls

As for parking, I'm very choosy about where to put the car.






"May it please the Court, I was already performing community service at the time."


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Kind of funny though, that over the years we get tons of reports of breakins, robberies, and cutting off catalytic converters at Hoover and Alum. However, Greenlawn is the seemingly scariest, but no reports??? Maybe that is where I should start fishing. People stay away from it and it can produce good fish.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I do appreciate the comments on Greenlawn. I grew up on the southside and remember people catching some really great fish down there, but it's never really been safe. Even when I was a kid I'de see large groups of guys just hanging out in the woods there,, and seeing what looked like drug deals going down. I wish it were safe because I would love to fish there. Unless I'm with several people you won't see me there, and that's ashame. We should be able to use that wonderful water front, especially since were in the capital city.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

slippy, Lol that was kinda my thoughs on it. Maybe we should hook up and check it out one day! If I had someone with me i would give it a shot.


----------



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have fished green lawn and below all the way to 270 and have seen a lot of less fortunate people. Just because someone doesn't work on wall street doesn't make them bad, just financially challenged. Some of the nicest people on the river don't look like attorneys. Give them a chance and you might be surprised , if they are from the area they probably know quite a lot about the fishing in the area. And yes there is some killer fishing around green lawn. Ps remove your rolex and park your Ferrari in the lighted areas. I was raised down there and continue to fish there and have never had a problem, I live in Hilliard and the drive is worth it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

kane10 said:


> I have fished green lawn and below all the way to 270 and have seen a lot of less fortunate people. Just because someone doesn't work on wall street doesn't make them bad, just financially challenged. Some of the nicest people on the river don't look like attorneys. Give them a chance and you might be surprised , if they are from the area they probably know quite a lot about the fishing in the area. And yes there is some killer fishing around green lawn.


I absolutely agree, sorry if I came off all "yuppy" and whatnot (was trying not too) - I tend not to judge people, and basically will fish with/talk to whom ever. One of my best fishing buddies is about as rough/******* as they come, he's about as smart as they come too (not to mention he out fishes me on a regular basis).

I also want to add i've encountered homeless numerous times before while fishing and honestly have never had an issue. For the most part they are really nice and just trying to get by.

That being said a few of the people I saw down @ Greenlawn appeared to be strung-out/Looking for a fix. It's typically those types of people that commit brazen acts of crime @ the drop of a dime.

In all honesty if the vegetation near Scioto Blvd was clear cut, or at least thinned out (red areas) I really wouldn't have that big of a problem. But as it stands now it's just an accident waiting to happen. I noticed several people back in the woods as I came out, and they easily dipped into the brush and out of sight when they saw me. They disappeared like it was nothing.











Like not to give anyone ideas but say I was coming up out of there @ Sunset/Dark, someone could come running out of that brush and confront me before I could even get my phone out (or draw a weapon). I have no problem defending myself, and im not afraid to do it, however it's hard to defend yourself when you have almost no time to react.

Not sure what the city would say about thinning out that brush but if done would make Greenlawn 10x safer. Like just take away the element of surprise down there. As it stands now potential criminals have a huge advantage over your average citizen, i'd like to see the playing field leveled.

And I think the reason you don't hear more about problems @ Greenlawn is because so many people avoid it. I've tried for years to get buddy's of mine to fish it with me but they always decline citing the potential for serious crime. Case in point Mushi got his truck windows smashed, CD Player stolen and truck torn apart down there while fishing during the day (years ago). I'd venture a guess that whomever broke into his truck didn't initially plan on doing it, they just happened to come across a potentially profitable situation and then just went for it. As it stands now Greenlawn seems to cater to these types of scenarios, with a little maintenance the threat of foul play could be reduced substantially.

And i'd be more then willing to help with a cleanup (more like trim-up) but we would probably need chainsaws/machete's etc. In all honesty it probably wouldn't take that long to make a substantial impact. A group of guys with some power-saws could probably knock it out in a day.

FOSR I believe you have access to that equipment along with a trailer to haul debris away...right?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Since 2005 we've worked with the city, but not the parks department; we work with Watershed Maintenance because Griggs is a drinking-water supply. Greenlawn is not, so that's out. I don't know who has responsibility for those areas, it might be CRPD or maybe Public Services. (It was merged with the fire academy property in the '90s). In any case it should be possible to get a permit ("volunteer service agreement") to do some work. It costs roughly $100/hr to hire a chipper crew. I would love to knock that place out, especially from the apron south to the bridge, and along the bike path. You can see how overgrown it is in that video.

Our usual method is: the city crew does most of the cutting with chainsaws. Our volunteers can't use power equipment but they can use loppers and hand saws, the curved pruning type saws are best. We drag cuttings to the chipper, and we've learned that one chipper can handle the output of about 20 people but if there's too many people, things back up. Finally the city treats the stumps with herbicide, you have to be trained and certified to apply. But some honeysuckle always grows back later.

If there's enough OGF interest in doing something like this, it's quite possible we could pull it off.

In other news, CRPD is angling for a $75,000 grant from the National Fish and Wildlife Service, for removing invasives including honeysuckle from city parks. You've expressed concerns about the undergrowth concealing people; imagine being a parent living near an overgrown park (like Holton). CRPD hopes to be able to work with volunteer groups like neighborhood associations to clear this out.


----------



## Big_Rob (May 24, 2011)

i grew up on the southside greenlawn was one of my fav spots to cut school and go fish, i went there a few nites and fish til 4 or 5 in the morning never had a prob with car or other people screwing with me, its all how you talk to and deal with people, i walk right past them if they ask for anything i tell them dont have any and keep on about my biz, hell ive even taken my g/f there she was terrified but i told her not to worry its ok, my truck sat up under the street lite all nite and was just fine when we returned. i think some people should quit watching horror movies before they go fishing. besides i dont know about any of you on here but ive had my ass whipped with a fishing pole it hurts like hell and most of mine are atleast 6'10" god forbid anyone who tries anything when i have one in my hand because im not affraid to smack the crap out of someone who wants it.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There's talk about removing the Main St. dam to drain the stagnant downtown pool, and people wonder what the river would be like without it. I tell them, go look below Greenlawn for a hint. But I doubt many would summon the courage to walk under the bridge.


----------



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Instead of destroying the natural vegetation in any area how about rehabbing some of the older vacant houses and buildings to HELP the homeless. If the city didn't waste so much money there might be more money to help the less fortunate. Did you know that when police work overtime they don't pay taxes on it, I have to why don't they. Why do our taxes pay for traffic control, shouldn't the promoters of the event pay for it? Didn't the city just spend $8 million dollars to build the Scioto mile ( which is seasonable) and build a new court house ($60 million) and to rehab the federal court house went 3 times over the budget, didn't need to do any of these. What we do need to do is take care of the people of this city first!!! Did you know when the Columbus school superintendent was hired she gave herself a $92,000 raise and now makes $180,000, then started closing schools and cutting programs. I could go on forever about mismanagement of city funds. And yes I do agree ther are a few shady people in the area but there are a few of them everywhere. Long story short just go fish and enjoy and if need be, whoop the **** out of anybody that needs it!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

kane10 said:


> Instead of destroying the natural vegetation in any area how about rehabbing some of the older vacant houses and buildings to HELP the homeless. If the city didn't waste so much money there might be more money to help the less fortunate. Did you know that when police work overtime they don't pay taxes on it, I have to why don't they. Why do our taxes pay for traffic control, shouldn't the promoters of the event pay for it? Didn't the city just spend $8 million dollars to build the Scioto mile ( which is seasonable) and build a new court house ($60 million) and to rehab the federal court house went 3 times over the budget, didn't need to do any of these. What we do need to do is take care of the people of this city first!!! Did you know when the Columbus school superintendent was hired she gave herself a $92,000 raise and now makes $180,000, then started closing schools and cutting programs. I could go on forever about mismanagement of city funds. And yes I do agree ther are a few shady people in the area but there are a few of them everywhere. Long story short just go fish and enjoy and if need be, whoop the **** out of anybody that needs it!


I'm not going to get long winded here, but you have to want to help yourself. There are a lot of mental issues and drug and alcohol problems within the community. Many of them simply choose to live that lifestyle. I had an uncle whom without his railroad pension, would have most likely been homeless. So I know first hand what its like to try to help many of these people. We spent 20+ years doing it. While I like your ideas of rehabbing old homes(lord knows theres plenty to go around), I'm not sure how good that solution is long term.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

kane10 said:


> Instead of destroying the natural vegetation in any area how about rehabbing some of the older vacant houses and buildings to HELP the homeless. If the city didn't waste so much money there might be more money to help the less fortunate. Did you know that when police work overtime they don't pay taxes on it, I have to why don't they. Why do our taxes pay for traffic control, shouldn't the promoters of the event pay for it? Didn't the city just spend $8 million dollars to build the Scioto mile ( which is seasonable) and build a new court house ($60 million) and to rehab the federal court house went 3 times over the budget, didn't need to do any of these. What we do need to do is take care of the people of this city first!!! Did you know when the Columbus school superintendent was hired she gave herself a $92,000 raise and now makes $180,000, then started closing schools and cutting programs. I could go on forever about mismanagement of city funds. And yes I do agree ther are a few shady people in the area but there are a few of them everywhere. Long story short just go fish and enjoy and if need be, whoop the **** out of anybody that needs it!


Just a difference in ideaology. Most people (me too) would rather spend tax dollars or projects that help us as a whole rather than prop up a homeless person that tends to choose his lifestyle rather than be forced into it. They come and go in shelters and halfway houses but seldom do they ever rise up and leave that way of life. 

Also, parking on the East side of greenlawn is now pretty darn safe. New MetroPark with a ranger on duty. Gates close at 10 or 11pm i think so dont get trapped!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

kane10 said:


> Instead of destroying the natural vegetation in any area how about rehabbing some of the older vacant houses and buildings to HELP the homeless.


Just to clarify the vegetation in question is 90% honeysuckle, which is invasive (not natural).

If anyone ever wants to help thin that crap out count me in.

And I was unaware that area (east bank) is now a metropark - good to know.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The thing about honeysuckle is, it chokes out everything else. In some places we've cleared, wildflowers have come back. But it also chokes out the next generation of young trees, so as the canopy dies off it isn't replenished and soon all you have is a thicket of honeysuckle.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd come out and help pull honeysuckle also!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Great! This might happen. I'm trolling for volunteers among cyclists and other bike path users to see if there's any interest, I have one response so far.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

im in on the clean-up effort. have a truck and some yard tools that might help also. im also willing to partner on a trip there in the mean time. just let me know when and where to be!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Time for me to contact some city people and find out who "owns" responsibility for the area, and see if we can do this.


----------

